
Scientists Discover a Jewel at the Heart of Quantum Physics (2013) - feelix
https://www.wired.com/2013/12/amplituhedron-jewel-quantum-physics/
======
dr_zoidberg
The relevant Wikipedia article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplituhedron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplituhedron)

------
zer0gravity
“In a sense, we would see that change arises from the structure of the
object,” he said. “But it’s not from the object changing. The object is
basically timeless.”

I have said it before, the universe is some sort of a cellular automata
running on top of matrix shape.

This Jewel thing may represent the possible patterns of nteraction between the
cells of the matrix.. but we have to go deeper and try to model something
similar so that it exhibits the phisical rules that we observer in our
Universe.

~~~
sc4th1s
Funny, I just stumbled upon this yesterday:

Special Relativity Theory and Cellular Automata: Light as a Cellular Automata
Process
[http://arxiv.org/abs/physics/9902034](http://arxiv.org/abs/physics/9902034)

Also Edward Fredkin is a big believer in cellular automata being the
foundation of reality:
[https://arxiv.org/find/nlin/1/au:+Fredkin_E/0/1/0/all/0/1](https://arxiv.org/find/nlin/1/au:+Fredkin_E/0/1/0/all/0/1)
And a great book with him in it: [https://www.amazon.com/Three-Scientists-
Their-Gods-Informati...](https://www.amazon.com/Three-Scientists-Their-Gods-
Information/dp/0060972572)

------
okket
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6403285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6403285)
(3 years ago, 91 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6421017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6421017)
(3 years ago, 45 comments, related blog post by Scott Aaronson)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6894292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6894292)
(3 years ago, 14 comments, flagged as dupe)

~~~
fermuch
Thank you.

------
kahirsch
(2013)

